# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Renntermine 2013 - Mountainbike Downhill, 4X, Enduro, Slopestyle

## noox

Wie schon in den letzten Jahren: Hier die Termine 2013 von Rennen und Events !
Achtung: Natürlich immer unvollständig und ohne Gewähr. Soll laufend vervollständigt werden.

Siehe auch Kalender für 2013: April, Mai, Juni, Juli, August, September, Oktober
Dort findet man häufig auch Links zu den Veranstaltungs-Seiten.

Für nächstes Jahr: Renntermine 2014

Nach Datum:

* Jänner 2013:*
12.01. - 12.01. A: Ride Hard On Snow, Kartitsch/Osttirol
19.01. - 19.01. D: Brettl Jam Meets SnowX Pobershau

* Februar 2013:*
01.02. - 01.02. A: White Style Leogang

* März 2013:*
01.03. - 02.03. CH: Glacierbike Downhill, Saas Fee
16.03. - 16.03. D: Bikepark Bad Wildbad Saisonstart
23.03. - 23.03. D: Bikepark Albstadt Saisonstart

* April 2013:*
05.04. - 07.04. D: KGB Downhill, Kleingladenbach
06.04. - 07.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
06.04. - 07.04. A: Vienna Air King
12.04. - 12.04. D: Bikepark Todtnau Season Opening
20.04. - 20.04. D: Bikepark Samerberg Opening
20.04. - 20.04. A: Nordkette Quartett. Staffelbewerb Ski+Bike
26.04. - 26.04. SLO: Bikepark Kranjska Gora Saisonstart
27.04. - 28.04. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Treuchtlingen
27.04. - 27.04. SLO: Bikepark Maribor Saisoneröffnung (ev. erst Mai)
27.04. - 27.04. D: Bikepark Winterberg Saisonstart
28.04. - 28.04. CZ: Lipno Bikepark Saisonstart

* Mai 2013:*
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais Saisonstart
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Lenggries Saisonstart
03.05. - 05.05. I: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
04.05. - 04.05. D: Bikepark Hindelang Saisonstart
04.05. - 04.05. A: Bikepark Mautern Saisonstart
04.05. - 05.05. I: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Riva del Garda
04.05. - 04.05. POL: 4X Pro Tour Szczawno Zdroj
09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Opening
09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Semmering Opening
09.05. - 09.05. A: Green Days Pre Season Opening Kirchberg Tirol
10.05. - 10.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Opening, Innsbruck
17.05. - 17.05. A: Hinterglemm Reitergkogel (Pro-, Blue-Line) Saisoneröffnung
17.05. - 17.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup Winterberg
18.05. - 18.05. A: Bikepark Hopfgarten Saisonstart
18.05. - 19.05. I: Enduro World Series, Superenduro PRO, Punta Ala
18.05. - 18.05. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonstart
19.05. - 20.05. D: iXS GDC Winterberg
24.05. - 24.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
25.05. - 25.05. A: Feuerkogel Saisonstart
25.05. - 25.05. A: Bikepark Planai Schladming Opening
25.05. - 25.05. A: Mautern Downhill
25.05. - 26.05. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Samerberg
30.05. - 30.05. A: Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner Saisonstart
31.05. – 02.06. A: iXS GDC Steinach am Brenner
31.05. - 01.06. A: Screw Like Pro: Schrauber-Workshop Steinach am Brenner

* Juni 2013:*
01.06. - 02.06. A: iXS GDC Steinach am Brenner
01.06. - 01.06. CZ: Bikepark Spicak Saisonstart
02.06. - 02.06. A: 4Cross Cup Koppl
07.06. - 07.06. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
08.06. - 08.06. A: Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Milka Line, Panorama Trail) Saisoneröffnung
08.06. - 09.06. CH: iXS SDC Morgins
08.06. - 09.06. GBR: Downhill WeltcupFort William
08.06. - 09.06. GBR: 4X Pro Tour Fort William (mit Weltcup)
08.06. - 09.06. I: Mottolino Bikepark Livigno Saisonstart
14.06. - 16.06. D: Bike Festival Willingen
14.06. - 16.06. D: Wheels of Speed Willingen
15.06. - 16.06. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Willingen
15.06. - 16.06. I: Downhill Weltcup Val Di Sole
15.06. - 15.06. I: 4X Pro Tour Val Di Sole (mit Weltcup)
20.06. - 23.06. A: Out Of Bounds Festival Leogang
22.06. - 22.06. A: Saalbach Schattberg (X-Line) Saisoneröffnung
22.06. - 23.06. A: iXS EDC Leogang
22.06. - 22.06. A: Shoot in Thrill Bikepark Planai Schladming
28.06. - 28.06. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
29.06. - 30.06. CZE: iXS EDC Špicák
29.06. - 30.06. FRA: Enduro World Series, Val d'Allos
29.06. - 01.07. A: Singletrail Schnitzeljagd Sölden

* Juli 2013:*
04.07. - 04.07. A: Saalbach Zwölferkogelbahn (Z-Line) Saisonstart
04.07. - 07.07. A: Bikes and Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm
06.07. - 07.07. A: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Kirchberg
06.07. - 07.07. FRA: Enduro World Series, Crankworx Les 2 Alpes Les 2 Alpes
07.07. - 07.07. A: 4Cross Gapfohl Trophy Laterns
13.07. - 14.07. A: Downhill ÖM Schladming
13.07. - 14.07. D: iXS Rookies Cup Ochsenkopf
20.07. - 20.07. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO
20.07. - 21.07. D: iXS GDC und Deutsche Downhill Meisterschaft Bad Wildbad
21.07. - 21.07. CZE: 4X Pro Tour JBC Bikepark
26.07. - 28.07. A: Lake of Charity Saalbach Hinterglemm
27.07. - 28.07. AND: Downhill Weltcup Vallnord
27.07. – 28.07. USA: Enduro World Series, Colorado Freeride Festival, Winter Park
27.07. - 28.07. I: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Kronplatz
31.07. - 04.08. A: Dowhill Training Days Steinach am Brenner

* August 2013:*
02.08. - 04.08. I: iXS EDC Pila
09.08. - 10.08. A: Downhill Rennen Millstatt
10.08. - 10.08. A: 2. Downhill Rennen Millstatt
10.08. - 11.08. CZ: Böhmen Cup Downhill Špičák
10.08. - 11.08. CAN: Downhill Weltcup Mont-Sainte-Anne
10.08. - 11.08. D: iXS GDC Ilmenau
10.08. - 11.08. A: 24h Downhill Semmering
10.08. – 11.08. CAN: Enduro World Series, Crankworx Whistler, Whistler, Kanada
11.08. - 11.08. CH: Schwalbe Euro 4X Leibstadt
16.08. - 18.08. CAN: Crankworx Whistler
17.08. - 18.08. A: Jugend Freeride Days
17.08. - 18.08. CH: iXS EDC Wiriehorn
24.08. - 24.08. A: Shoot in Thrill Bikepark Planai, Schladming
24.08. - 25.08. CH: iXS SDC Anzère
24.08. – 25.08. FRA: Enduro World Series, Enduro Des Nations, Val d’Isere, Frankreich
23.08. - 25.08. A: Girls Freeride Days Steinach am Brenner
26.08. - 01.09. RSA: Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften Pietermaritzburg
28.08. - 31.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen
31.08. - 01.09. D: iXS Rookies Cup Steinach

* September 2013:*
01.09. - 08.09. I: Nine Knights Livigno
05.09. - 08.09. A: World Games of Mountain Biking Saalbach Hinterglemm
07.09. - 08.09. FRA: iXS EDC Châtel
07.09. - 08.09. A/I/CH: 3-Länder-Enduro 
14.09. - 15.09. NOR: Downhill Weltcup Hafjell
14.09. - 15.09. A: Ischgl European Enduro Open
21.09. - 21.09. A: Lakeside Race Attersee
21.09. - 22.09. A: Downhill Weltcup Finale Leogang
21.09. - 21.09. A: 4X Pro Tour Leogang (mit Weltcup)
21.09. - 22.09. D: iXS GDC Thale
28.09. - 28.09. A: 1k descent - Massenstart-Rennen Planai, Schladming
28.09. - 29.09. SLO: iXS EDC Maribor

* Oktober 2013:*
05.10. - 06.10. CH: iXS SDC Bellwald
12.10. - 13.10. CH: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Flims/Laax
19.10. – 20.10. I: Enduro World Series, Superenduro PRO, Finale Ligure, Italien


* Weltcup & WM 2013 (uci.ch)*
08.06. - 09.06. GBR: Downhill Weltcup Fort William
15.06. - 16.06. I: Downhill Weltcup Val Di Sole
27.07. - 28.07. AND: Downhill Weltcup Vallnord
10.08. - 11.08. CAN: Downhill Weltcup Mont-Sainte-Anne
26.08. - 01.09. RSA: Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften Pietermaritzburg
14.09. - 15.09. NOR: Downhill Weltcup Hafjell
21.09. - 22.09. A: Downhill Weltcup Finale Leogang

* iXS European Downhill Cup 2013 (ixsdownhillcup.com)*
22.06. - 23.06. A: iXS EDC Leogang
29.06. - 30.06. CZE: iXS EDC Špicák
02.08. - 04.08. I: iXS EDC Pila
17.08. - 18.08. CH: iXS EDC Wiriehorn
07.09. - 08.09. FRA: iXS EDC Châtel
28.09. - 29.09. SLO: iXS EDC Maribor

* Enduro World Series 2013 (enduroworldseries.com)*
18.05. - 19.05. I: Enduro World Series, Superenduro PRO, Punta Ala
29.06. - 30.06. FRA: Enduro World Series, Val d'Allos
06.07. - 07.07. FRA: Enduro World Series, Crankworx Les 2 Alpes Les 2 Alpes
27.07. – 28.07. USA: Enduro World Series, Colorado Freeride Festival, Winter Park
10.08. – 11.08. CAN: Enduro World Series, Crankworx Whistler, Whistler
24.08. – 25.08. FRA: Enduro World Series, Enduro Des Nations, Val d’Isere
19.10. – 20.10. I: Enduro World Series, Superenduro PRO, Finale Ligure

* Specialized SRAM Enduro Series 2013 (enduroseries.net)*
27.04. - 28.04. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Treuchtlingen
04.05. - 05.05. I: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Riva del Garda
25.05. - 26.05. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Samerberg
15.06. - 16.06. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Willingen
05.07. - 06.07. A: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Kirchberg
27.07. - 28.07. I: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Kronplatz
12.10. - 13.10. CH: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Flims/Laax

*iXS German Downhill Cup 2013 (ixsdownhillcup.com)*
19.05. - 20.05. D: iXS GDC Winterberg
01.06. - 02.06. A: iXS GDC Steinach am Brenner
20.07. - 21.07. D: iXS GDC Bad Wildbad (Deutsche Meisterschaft)
10.08. - 11.08. D: iXS GDC Ilmenau
21.09. - 22.09. D: iXS GDC Thale

* iXS Swiss Downhill Cup 2013 (ixsdownhillcup.com)*
08.06. - 09.06. CH: iXS SDC Morgins
24.08. - 25.08. CH: iXS SDC Anzère
05.10. - 06.10. CH: iXS SDC Bellwald

* iXS Rookies Cup 2013 (ixsdownhillcup.com)*
17.05. - 17.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup Winterberg
13.07. - 14.07. D: iXS Rookies Cup Ochsenkopf
31.08. - 01.09. D: iXS Rookies Cup Steinach

* 4X Pro Tour 2013 (4xprotour.com)*
04.05. - 04.05. POL: 4X Pro Tour Szczawno Zdroj
08.06. - 09.06. GBR: 4X Pro Tour Fort William (mit Weltcup)
15.06. - 15.06. I: 4X Pro Tour Val Di Sole (mit Weltcup)
21.07. - 21.07. CZE: 4X Pro Tour JBC Bikepark
21.09. - 21.09. A: 4X Pro Tour Leogang (mit Weltcup)

* Slopestyle/Dirt Jump 2013:*
01.02. - 01.02. A: White Style Leogang
06.04. - 07.04. A: Vienna Air King
21.06. - 22.06. A: 26TRIX Leogang (vermtlich)
01.09. - 08.09. I: Nine Knights Livigno
16.08. - 18.08. CAN: Crankworx Whistler

* Festivals 2013:*
06.04. - 07.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
03.05. - 05.05. I: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
14.06. - 16.06. D: Bike Festival Willingen
20.06. - 23.06. A: Out Of Bounds Festival Leogang
04.07. - 07.07. A: Bikes and Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm
16.08. - 18.08. CAN: Crankworx Whistler

* Bikepark Saisonstarts 2013:*
16.03. - 16.03. D: Bikepark Bad Wildbad Saisonstart
23.03. - 23.03. D: Bikepark Albstadt Saisonstart
12.04. - 12.04. D: Bikepark Todtnau Season Opening
20.04. - 20.04. D: Bikepark Samerberg Opening
26.04. - 26.04. SLO: Bikepark Kranjska Gora Saisonstart
27.04. - 27.04. SLO: Bikepark Maribor Saisoneröffnung (ev. erst Mai)
27.04. - 27.04. D: Bikepark Winterberg Saisonstart
28.04. - 28.04. CZ: Lipno Bikepark Saisonstart
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais Saisoneröffnung
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Lenggries Saisonstart
04.05. - 04.05. D: Bikepark Hindelang Saisonstart
04.05. - 04.05. A: Bikepark Mautern Saisonstart
09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Semmering Opening
09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Opening
09.05. - 09.05. A: Green Days Pre Season Opening Kirchberg Tirol
10.05. - 10.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Opening, Innsbruck
17.05. - 17.05. A: Hinterglemm Reitergkogel (Pro-, Blue-Line) Saisonstart
18.05. - 18.05. A: Bikepark Hopfgarten Saisonstart
18.05. - 18.05. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonstart
25.05. - 25.05. A: Bikepark Planai Schladming Opening
25.05. - 25.05. A: Feuerkogel Saisonstart
30.05. - 30.05. A: Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner Saisonstart
01.06. - 01.06. CZ: Bikepark Spicak Saisonstart
08.06. - 08.06. A: Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Milka Line, Panorama Trail) Saisonstart
08.06. - 09.06. I: Mottolino Bikepark Livigno Saisonstart
22.06. - 22.06. A: Saalbach Schattberg (X-Line) Saisonstart
04.07. - 04.07. A: Saalbach Zwölferkogelbahn (Z-Line) Saisonstart

* Messen 2013:*
28.08. - 31.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen

* Camps, Workshops, Sonstiges 2013:*
31.05. - 01.06. A: Screw Like Pro: Schrauber-Workshop Steinach am Brenner
26.07. - 28.07. A: Lake of Charity Saalbach
31.07. - 04.08. A: Downhill Training Days Steinach am Brenner
17.08. - 18.08. A: Jugend Freeride Days
23.08. - 25.08. A: Girls Freeride Days Steinach am Brenner


* Österreich 2013:*
12.01. - 12.01. A: Ride Hard On Snow, Kartitsch/Osttirol
01.02. - 01.02. A: White Style Leogang
06.04. - 07.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
06.04. - 07.04. A: Vienna Air King
20.04. - 20.04. A: Nordkette Quartett. Staffelbewerb Ski+Bike
04.05. - 04.05. A: Bikepark Mautern Saisonstart
09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Semmering Opening
09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Opening
09.05. - 09.05. A: Green Days Pre Season Opening Kirchberg Tirol
10.05. - 10.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Opening, Innsbruck
17.05. - 17.05. A: Hinterglemm Reitergkogel (Pro-, Blue-Line) Saisoneröffnung
18.05. - 18.05. A: Bikepark Hopfgarten Saisonstart
18.05. - 18.05. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonstart
24.05. - 24.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
25.05. - 25.05. A: Bikepark Planai Schladming Opening
25.05. - 25.05. A: Feuerkogel Saisonstart
25.05. - 25.05. A: Mautern Downhill
30.05. - 30.05. A: Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner Saisonstart
01.06. - 02.06. A: iXS GDC Steinach am Brenner
02.06. - 02.06. A: 4Cross Cup Koppl
07.06. - 07.06. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
08.06. - 08.06. A: Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Milka Line, Panorama Trail) Saisoneröffnung
20.06. - 23.06. A: Out Of Bounds Festival Leogang
22.06. - 22.06. A: Saalbach Schattberg (X-Line) Saisoneröffnung
22.06. - 23.06. A: iXS EDC Leogang
22.06. - 22.06. A: Shoot in Thrill Bikepark Planai Schladming
28.06. - 28.06. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
29.06. - 01.07. A: Singletrail Schnitzeljagd Sölden
04.07. - 04.07. A: Saalbach Zwölferkogelbahn (Z-Line) Saisonstart
04.07. - 07.07. A: Bikes and Beats Festival Saalbach Hinterglemm
05.07. - 06.07. A: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Kirchberg, Kitzalp Enduro
07.07. - 07.07. A: 4Cross Gapfohl Trophy Laterns
13.07. - 14.07. A: Downhill ÖM Schladming
20.07. - 20.07. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO
26.07. - 28.07. A: Lake of Charity Saalbach Hinterglemm
09.08. - 10.08. A: Downhill Rennen Millstatt
10.08. - 10.08. A: 2. Downhill Rennen Millstatt
10.08. - 11.08. A: 24h Downhill Semmering
24.08. - 24.08. A: Shoot in Thrill Bikepark Planai, Schladming
05.09. - 08.09. A: World Games of Mountain Biking Saalbach Hinterglemm
07.09. - 08.09. A: Alutech Enduro Weekend mit Enduro Rennen
14.09. - 15.09. A: Ischgl European Enduro Open
21.09. - 21.09. A: Lakeside Race Attersee
21.09. - 22.09. A: Downhill Weltcup Leogang
21.09. - 21.09. A: 4X Pro Tour Leogang (mit Weltcup)
28.09. - 28.09. A: 1k descent - Massenstart-Rennen Planai, Schladming

* Deutschland 2013:*
19.01. - 19.01. D: Brettl Jam Meets SnowX Pobershau
16.03. - 16.03. D: Bikepark Bad Wildbad Saisonstart
23.03. - 23.03. D: Bikepark Albstadt Saisonstart
12.04. - 12.04. D: Bikepark Todtnau Season Opening
05.04. - 07.04. D: KGB Downhill, Kleingladenbach
20.04. - 20.04. D: Bikepark Samerberg Opening
27.04. - 28.04. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Treuchtlingen
27.04. - 27.04. D: Bikepark Winterberg Saisonstart
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais Saisoneröffnung
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Lenggries Saisonstart
04.05. - 04.05. D: Bikepark Hindelang Saisonstart
17.05. - 17.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup Winterberg
19.05. - 20.05. D: iXS GDC Winterberg
25.05. - 26.05. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Samerberg
14.06. - 16.06. D: Bike Festival Willingen
14.06. - 16.06. D: Wheels of Speed Willingen
15.06. - 16.06. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Willingen
13.07. - 14.07. D: iXS Rookies Cup Ochsenkopf
20.07. - 21.07. D: iXS GDC und Deutsche Downhill Meisterschaft Bad Wildbad
10.08. - 11.08. D: iXS GDC Ilmenau
28.08. - 31.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen
31.08. - 01.09. D: iXS Rookies Cup Steinach
21.09. - 22.09. D: iXS GDC Thale

* Schweiz 2013:*
01.03. - 02.03. CH: Glacierbike Downhill, Saas Fee
08.06. - 09.06. CH: iXS SDC Morgins
11.08. - 11.08. CH: Schwalbe Euro 4X Leibstadt
17.08. - 18.08. CH: iXS EDC Wiriehorn
24.08. - 25.08. CH: iXS SDC Anzère
07.09. - 08.09. A/I/CH: 3-Länder-Enduro 
05.10. - 06.10. CH: iXS SDC Bellwald
12.10. - 13.10. CH: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Flims/Laax

* Italien 2013:*
03.05. - 05.05. I: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
04.05. - 05.05. I: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Riva del Garda
18.05. - 19.05. I: Enduro World Series, Superenduro PRO, Punta Ala
08.06. - 09.06. I: Mottolino Bikepark Livigno Saisonstart
15.06. - 16.06. I: Downhill Weltcup Val Di Sole
15.06. - 15.06. I: 4X Pro Tour Val Di Sole (mit Weltcup)
27.07. - 28.07. I: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Kronplatz
02.08. - 04.08. I: iXS EDC Pila
01.09. - 08.09. I: Nine Knights Livigno
07.09. - 08.09. A/I/CH: 3-Länder-Enduro 
19.10. – 20.10. I: Enduro World Series, Superenduro PRO, Finale Ligure, Italien

* Slowenien 2013:*
26.04. - 26.04. SLO: Bikepark Kranjska Gora Saisonstart
27.04. - 27.04. SLO: Bikepark Maribor Saisoneröffnung (ev. erst Mai)

* Tschechien 2013:*
28.04. - 28.04. CZ: Lipno Bikepark Saisonstart
01.06. - 01.06. CZ: Bikepark Spicak Saisonstart
10.08. - 11.08. CZ: Böhmen Cup Downhill Špičák


* Trailsolution Events 2013:*
20.04. - 20.04. A: Nordkette Quartett. Staffelbewerb Ski+Bike
09.05. - 09.05. A: Green Days Pre Season Opening Kirchberg Tirol
10.05. - 10.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Opening, Innsbruck
24.05. - 24.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
31.05. – 02.06. A: iXS GDC Steinach am Brenner
31.05. - 01.06. A: Screw Like Pro: Schrauber-Workshop Steinach am Brenner
07.06. - 07.06. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
28.06. - 28.06. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
05.07. - 06.07. A: Enduro Series Kirchberg, Kitzalp Enduro
20.07. - 20.07. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO
27.07. - 28.07. I: Enduro Series Kronplatz
31.07. - 04.08. A: Downhill Training Days Steinach am Brenner
17.08. - 18.08. A: Jugend Freeride Days
23.08. - 25.08. A: Girls Freeride Days Steinach am Brenner
07.09. - 08.09. A/I/CH: 3-Länder-Enduro 
14.09. - 15.09. A: Ischgl European Enduro Open


Siehe auch Kalender für 2013: April, Mai, Juni, Juli, August, September, Oktober
Dort findet man häufig auch Links zu den Veranstaltungs-Seiten.

Weitere Termine bitte hier im Thread posten!

Für nächstes Jahr: Renntermine 2014

----------


## suicidedownhill

Sind die Termine vom IXS Rookies Cup schon bekannt gegeben worden oder werden die erst wieder Anfang nächsten Jahres bekannt gegeben?

----------


## noox

Ich habe die Termine Großteils von der UCI-Seite. Die Termine sind also generell noch unvollständig - und können sich natürlich noch ändern.

----------


## fipu

NEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :EEK!:  Wiriehonrn ist ein EDC-Rennen?! Sch...ade...
Naja, egal, in einem Monat geht eh die Welt unter... :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Früher waren fast alle Rennen eher im Osten, jetzt ist außer Schladming ÖM+ 24er gar nix mehr los......

----------


## noox

Zu den Anfangszeiten war Kärnten ganz stark vertreten (Hermagor, Weißbriach, Reichenfels, Hebalm, Afritz). Auch Tirol (Roppen, Nauders, Fiss). Dazu Gaisberg (Salzburg), Windischgarsten, dann auch Leogang, Ötscher, Schruns. Dann war ich eine Zeitlang nicht aktiv - da ist's dann im Osten mehr geworden. Schöckl, Aflenz, Silberberg, Tauplitz, Planai, Semmering, Forsteralm, .... eigentlich gibt's eh verdammt viele Orte, wo schon mal Downhill-Rennen waren. Ramsau, St. Gilgen gab's auch was.

In letzter Zeit Innsbruck/Nordkette, Steinach am Brenner, Turnau. Nix mit Cup in Hopfgarten und Wagrain. 

Mehr fällt ma jetzt nimmer ein  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Als ich 2002 begann, war bis auf Schruns alles hier im Osten.
Da gabs Jahre mit über 10 Rennen.......fein wars.

----------


## noox

Bin nur 95/96, 98/99 und dann ab 2007 Rennen gefahren. Die normalen AC-Downhills sind wirklich selten geworden. aber los is eh ständig was.

----------


## noox

Rookies Cup-Termine nachgetragen: 

*iXS Rookies Cup*
17.05. - 17.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup Winterberg
13.07. - 14.07. D: iXS Rookies Cup Ochsenkopf
31.08. - 01.09. D: iXS Rookies Cup Steinach

----------


## suicidedownhill

Hooooo schon wieder nix im Harz  :Frown:

----------


## noox

Die Termine der Enduro World Series stehen fest:

18.05. - 19.05. Enduro World Series, Superenduro PRO, Punta Ala, Italien
29.06. - 30.06. Enduro World Series, Val d'Allos, Frankreich
06.07. - 07.07. Enduro World Series, Crankworx Les 2 Alpes Les 2 Alpes, Frankreich
27.07. – 28.07. Enduro World Series, Colorado Freeride Festival, Winter Park, USA
10.08. – 11.08. Enduro World Series, Crankworx Whistler, Whistler, Kanada
24.08. – 25.08. Enduro World Series, Enduro Des Nations, Val d’Isere, Frankreich
19.10. – 20.10. Enduro World Series, Superenduro PRO, Finale Ligure, Italien

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Rookies Cup-Termine nachgetragen: 
> 
> *iXS Rookies Cup*
> 17.05. - 17.05. D: iXS Rookies Cup Winterberg
> 13.07. - 14.07. D: iXS Rookies Cup Ochsenkopf
> 31.08. - 01.09. D: iXS Rookies Cup Steinach


für den rookies cup brauch man eine rennlizenz oder?

----------


## Wild

WAAAAAAs??nur  3 max4rennen imjahr 2013 in Ö?  :Frown:   hoffe es werden noch ein paar mehr !!!    sonst kann am 21.12 de welt wirklich untergehn !!!!

----------


## pippo999

Mehr wird es in Österreich nicht geben denke ich, zumindest keinen Austria Extreme Cup, weil den habens vor 3 oder 2 Wochen gecancelled. Ist ziemlich schade finde ich.

----------


## suicidedownhill

> für den rookies cup brauch man eine rennlizenz oder?


Nein braucht man nicht

----------


## Dustball1

Das is ja echt sch...aade mit dem AEC  :Frown: 
Kann mir vl jemand sagen ob es im Osten Rennen gibt die man ohne Lizenz fahren kann. Also Slowenien etc, möglichst <6h Fahrzeit von Wien.

----------


## noox

Ja, Austria Extreme Cup wurde gestrichen. Momentan gibt's also nur die ÖM in Schladming.

----------


## Sendo

@dustball:   www.moravskoslovenskydhcup.eu/  
CZE + SVK Rennserie immer bestens organisiert!

----------


## Dustball1

> @dustball: 
> 
> www.moravskoslovenskydhcup.eu/ 
> 
> CZE + SVK Rennserie immer bestens organisiert!


Danke!!

----------


## noox

Die Trailsolution-Events:

20.04. - 20.04. A: Nordkette Quartett. Staffelbewerb Ski+Bike
24.05. - 24.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
31.05. – 02.06. A: iXS GDC Steinach am Brenner
31.05. - 01.06. A: Screw Like Pro: Schrauber-Workshop Steinach am Brenner
07.06. - 07.06. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
28.06. - 28.06. A: Nordkette Singletrail Friday Race
06.07. - 07.07. A: Enduro Series Kirchberg, Kitzalp Enduro
20.07. - 20.07. A: Nordkette Downhill.PRO 
27.07. - 28.07. I: Enduro Series Kronplatz
31.07. - 04.08. A: Rookies Training Days Steinach am Brenner
03.08. - 04.08. A: Int. Rookies Championship (U17-WM, Demo Event) Steinach am Brenner
17.08. - 18.08. A: Jugend Freeride Days Steinach am Brenner
24.08. - 25.08. A: Girls Freeride Days Steinach am Brenner

Das sind mal die fixen. Einiges soll noch folgen. Ende April vermutlich wieder die Green Days. Noch weitere Enduro-Events...

Kitzalp-Enduro schneidet sich leider mit dem Bikes & Beats Festival in Saalbach Hinterglemm.

----------


## klamsi

Es gibt ned zufällig a Tool mit dem man die Termine ausm DH-Board in Outlook-Kalender importieren kann?  :Embarrassment: 

 :Smile:

----------


## noox

vielleicht irgendwann mal  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Hinzugefügt:

*Specialized SRAM Enduro Series 2013* (enduroseries.net)
27.04. - 28.04. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Treuchtlingen
04.05. - 05.05. I: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Riva del Garda
25.05. - 26.05. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Samerberg
15.06. - 16.06. D: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Willingen
06.07. - 07.07. A: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Kirchberg
27.07. - 28.07. I: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Kronplatz
12.10. - 13.10. CH: Specialized SRAM Enduro Series Flims/Laax

----------


## noox

Noch ein paar Termine: 

19.01. - 19.01. D: Brettl Jam Meets SnowX Pobershau
05.04. - 07.04. D: KGB Downhill, Kleingladenbach
06.04. - 07.04. A: Argus Bike Festival Wien
03.05. - 05.05. I: Bike Festival Riva del Garda
14.06. - 16.06.    D: Bike Festival Willingen
26.07. - 28.07. A: Lake of Charity Saalbach Hinterglemm
28.08. - 31.08. D: Eurobike Friedrichshafen
05.09. - 08.09. A: World Games of Mountain Biking Saalbach Hinterglemm

----------


## noox

*4X Pro Tour 2013* (4xprotour.com)
04.05. - 04.05. POL: 4X Pro Tour Szczawno Zdroj
08.06. - 09.06.    GBR: 4X Pro Tour Fort William (mit Weltcup)
15.06. - 15.06. I: 4X Pro Tour Val Di Sole (mit Weltcup)
21.07. - 21.07. CZE: 4X Pro Tour JBC Bikepark 
21.09. - 21.09.    A: 4X Pro Tour Leogang (mit Weltcup)

Das 4X Pro Tour Rennen in Leogang war ursprünglich mit dem Out of Bounds Weekend geplant. Wurde jetzt auf den Termin vom Weltcup-Final verlegt.

----------


## pAz

14.-15- sept. "enduro open" in ischgl?!

----------


## noox

Vor 1,5 Wochen war das zwar als ziemlich fix, aber noch nicht ganz fix deklariert. Steht das jetzt schon woanders?

Ischgl Overmountain
European Enduro Open & Wings of Glory Slopestyle Event

----------


## pAz

auf der konkurrenz-page  :Wink:

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Weiß jemand wann und wo die italienische Meisterschaft ist?

----------


## AutBerga

hy
was istda geimeint mit der u17 wm in stainach?

weisda jemand mehr?

----------


## Innsbruuucker

Gibt ja keinen AEC mehr und anscheinend tragen sie dafür ein paar Rennen nur für U17 und Junioren aus. Also ein ganzes Rennen organisieren für 20 Fahrer? Oder liege ich da falsch?

----------


## noox

Bei den Worldgames habe ich auch gehört, dass es hier ein Rennen für Jugendliche geben wird. Weiß aber nicht, ob das zu dieser Austria-Cup-Serie für Jugendliche gehört.

Dieses U17 WM Demo-Event findet ja im Anschluss an den Rookies Training Days statt. Da gab's letzte Jahr schon ein Abschluss-Rennen nur für die Teilnehmer. Vermutlich wird das dann heuer etwas größer aufgezogen. Und vermutlich können dann auch Nichtteilnehmer vom Camp teilnehmen. Ich denke, dass es da rechtzeitig mehr Infos geben wird.

----------


## barney

2. Millstätter Downhill Rennen

Auch 2013 veranstalten wir wieder ein Downhill Rennen in Millstatt.
  Der Termin  dafür ist *Fr. der 16. Aug und Sa. der 17. Aug.* weitere INFOS unter  www.facebook.com/groups/311786642191898/

Für alle die Heuer nicht dabei waren hier noch mal unser Video zum  Rennen 2012. See You.... www.youtube.com/watch?v=awtbUq8A5Ss

----------


## noox

Danke. eingetragen!

----------


## noox

01.09. - 08.09. I: Nine Knights Livigno

News dazu: https://downhill-rangers.com/news/72...n-livigno.html

----------


## noox

Trail Solutions machen noch ein Rennen: Tiroler Landesmeisterschaft und Jugend-Downhill

03.08. - 04.08. A: Brenner Jugend Downhill + Tiroler LM

Natürlich für alle offen (auch andere Bundesländer und Nationen)

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

seh ich das richtig, oder gibts heuer fast nur österreichische rennen in tirol?
bild ich mir das nur ein, oder war das nicht mal umgekehrt?

----------


## noox

In Schladming gibt's die ÖM.

In den 90er Jahren gab's Rennen in Roppen, Fiss und Nauders. 

Aber ansonsten war immer alles im Osten bzw. ab Salzburg.

----------


## Sendo

@noox: schau mal auf die FB Page vom Bikepark Mautern! Good News!

----------


## noox

Danke, hab's eingetragen!

----------


## noox

29.06. - 01.07. A: Singletrail Schnitzeljagd Sölden

www.soelden.com/schnitzeljagd

----------


## noox

Green Days dürfte es wieder geben. Voraussichtlich am 27. und 28. April irgendwo in Tirol.

----------


## Sendo

denke schon das Mautern am 25 und 26 Mai ist!

----------


## noox

Ein paar Bikepark Saisoneröffnungs-Termine:

*Bikepark Openings 2013:*
27.04. - 28.04. A: Green Days Pre Season Opening Tirol (voraussichtlich)
27.04. - 27.04. A: Bikepark Mautern Saisoneröffnung
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais Saisoneröffnung
09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Opening
10.05. - 10.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Opening, Innsbruck
17.05. - 17.05. A: Hinterglemm Reitergkogel (Pro-, Blue-Line) Saisoneröffnung
08.06. - 08.06. A: Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Milka Line, Panorama Trail) Saisoneröffnung
22.06. - 22.06. A: Saalbach Schattberg (X-Line) Saisoneröffnung

----------


## noox

Noch 2 4Cross Rennen in Österreich:

02.06. - 02.06. A: 4Cross Cup Koppl
  www.mountainbikers.at




07.07. - 07.07. A: 4Cross Gapfohl Trophy Laterns, Muntlix
www.vsrv-metzler.at

----------


## dergö!

hey noox, weisst du mehr über mautern? im örv-kalender finde ich vom rennen nix...?!?

----------


## noox

Mich hat da "Sen Do" auf Facebook darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Der hat auf der Facebook-Seite vom Bikepark Mautern nachgefragt und da haben sie ihm geantwortet, dass am 25. Mai ein Rennen sein soll.

----------


## dergö!

...cool, thanx...ich werde auch schauen, ob ich da nochmal eine Bestätigung bekomme - im ÖRV-Kalender steht davon nämlich nix...

----------


## dergö!

Mautern-DH-News: Deine Infos waren richtig, Noox, es wird ein Eintages-Downhillrennen, allerdings habe ich etwas läuten gehört, dass auch am Samstag der Lift rennt und nix kostet (...killt´s mich aber bitte nicht, falls ich da etwas falsch verstanden habe...)...aber: Rennen fix, perfekt  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Änderungen:
- Das Enduro-Rennen in Kirchberg ist jetzt am Fr/Sa. 5./6. Juli.
- Die Ischgl Over Mountain Challenge wird auf European Enduro Open umbenannt.

----------


## noox

> Mautern-DH-News: Deine Infos waren richtig, Noox, es wird ein Eintages-Downhillrennen, allerdings habe ich etwas läuten gehört, dass auch am Samstag der Lift rennt und nix kostet (...killt´s mich aber bitte nicht, falls ich da etwas falsch verstanden habe...)...aber: Rennen fix, perfekt


Danke für die Info!

----------


## noox

Moment. Das Rennen wäre doch am 25. Dann wäre ja das Rennen am Samstag...

----------


## Sendo

na die werden es hoffentlich am sonntag machen!? also 26ter?!

----------


## noox

Laut der Antwort auf deine Facebook-Anfrage:



> Bikepark Mautern Ja, am 25. Mai findet ein Rennen statt. Infos folgen rechtzeitig.

----------


## !ns!de

Saisonbeginn Bikepark Hindelang 02.05.2013
www.bikepark-hindelang.de

----------


## willi

Bikepark Semmering Saisoneröffnung 9. Mai www.bikeparksemmering.at/de/b...etriebszeiten/

----------


## Sendo

Moravsko Slovenský DH Cup 2013 

in SVK/CZE

13-14.4. 	Kálnica
4-5.5. 	Razula
22-23.6. 	Kouty
10-11.8. 	Ráztoka
31.8-1.9. 	Koprivná
5-6.10. 	Bílá

----------


## Sendo

Slovenija - Downhill

    06.04.13DH Javor, Trbovlje
    20.-21.04.13DH Avče
    25.-26.05.13DH Blagovica
    13.-14.07.13DH Pohorje, DP
    05.-06.10.13DH Pohorje 

Slovenija - enduro

    19.-21.07.13Enduro Koroška
    31.08.-01.09.13Kamplc Enduro Javornik
    07.-08.09.13Čelešnk enduro

----------


## noox

Green Days sind nicht Ende April sondern am 9. Mai und in Kirchberg in Tirol am Gaisberg.

www.facebook.com/pages/Green-...ref=ts&fref=ts

----------


## !ns!de

Bikepark Samerberg * Saisonbeginn am 23.03.2013*, sofern es die Schneelage zulässt*..

*www.bikepark-samerberg.de/

----------


## pAz

laut fb am 30.03. wegen wartung der liftanlage?!

----------


## !ns!de

ahh schei.. jo hab nur auf der Hompage geschaut..



BikePark Samerberg on Facebook

----------


## noox

06.04. - 07.04. A: Vienna Air King

https://downhill-rangers.com/news/72...g-2013-dh.html

----------


## noox

Registrierung für's Ischgl Overmountain vom 13. bis 15. September 2013
ist eröffnet: ischgl-overmountain.com/

Facebook: www.facebook.com/IschglOvermountain

----------


## willi

Mautern Wildlife Challenge: www.alpinecommencal.com/event...allenge?xref=4

----------


## barney

Achtung neuer TERMIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im AUGUST 2013 starten  wir mit der 2. Auflage des Downhill  Race Millstatt. Das  Rennen findet wieder an 1. Tag ( Samstag 10.08.2013 )  statt, wobei Track Walk + Training  ab ( Freitag 09.08.2013 )  15:00 möglich ist.

 2013 wird das Teilnehmerfeld auf 70. Fahrer reduziert.

 Es gibt jedoch nur eine Klasse ( Herren ) ab 14. Jahren...

 Eine weitere Klasse gibt es, ( Damen ) ab 14. Jahren...

 Es handelt sich dabei um eine ``Lizenz´´ freie Veranstaltung.

 Die Strecke wird 2013 auch über neue Lines verfügen....!!! weiteres wird sie um gute 1,5 Km länger als 2012 sein.
 So viel können wir jetzt schon verraten.....

 Anmeldung ab (1. APRIL 2013 ) unter ( downhill-millstatt a-t gmx dot at )  möglich.
 Kontakt Daten wie weitere Infos zum Rennen 2013 demnächst hier: www.facebook.com/events/231557603654096/

----------


## morges

perfekt ... gleiches wochenende wies 24h rennen am semmering ... schmarrn^10 !!!  :Frown:

----------


## noox

Achtung: Anmeldung für Enduro Rennen am Samerberg offen: enduroseries.net/index.php?op...d=7&Itemid=101

Schnell anmelden. Das letzte Rennen in Treuchtlingen war sehr schnell zu.

----------


## noox

*Bikepark Saisonstarts 2013:*

Achtung: Wegen dem späten Schneefall grad bei den Parks, die angeblich schon im April öffnen idealerweise nochmals Webseite oder Facebook-Seite checken. Wobei Webseiten häufig nicht ganz aktuell sind - also gegebenenfalls anrufen.

*März*
16.03. - 16.03. D: Bikepark Bad Wildbad Saisonstart
23.03. - 23.03. D: Bikepark Albstadt Saisonstart

*April*
12.04. - 12.04. D: Bikepark Todtnau Season Opening
20.04. - 20.04. D: Bikepark Samerberg Opening
26.04. - 26.04. SLO: Bikepark Kranjska Gora Saisonstart
27.04. - 27.04. A: Bikepark Mautern Saisoneröffnung
27.04. - 27.04. SLO: Bikepark Maribor Saisoneröffnung (ev. erst Mai)
28.04. - 28.04. CZ: Lipno Bikepark Saisonstart

*Mai*
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais Saisoneröffnung
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Winterberg Saisonstart
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Lenggries Saisonstart
02.05. - 02.05. D: Bikepark Hindelang Saisonstart
  09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Semmering Opening
 09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Opening
09.05. - 09.05. A: Green Days Pre Season Opening Kirchberg Tirol
10.05. - 10.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Opening, Innsbruck
17.05. - 17.05. A: Hinterglemm Reitergkogel (Pro-, Blue-Line) Saisonstart
 25.05. - 25.05. A: Bikepark Planai Schladming Opening
30.05. - 30.05. A: Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner Saisonstart

*Juni*
01.06. - 01.06. CZ: Bikepark Spicak Saisonstart
04.06. - 04.06. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonstart
08.06. - 08.06. A: Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Milka Line, Panorama Trail) Saisonstart
09.06. - 09.06. I: Mottolino Bikepark Livigno Saisonstart
22.06. - 22.06. A: Saalbach Schattberg (X-Line) Saisonstart

*Juli*
04.07. - 04.07. A: Saalbach Zwölferkogelbahn (Z-Line) Saisonstart

----------


## klamsi

Der Eröffnungstermin für Maribor ist aber recht optimistisch? Klingt eher nach den Allgemeinen Betriebszeiten um noch ein paar Schwünge mit den Ski runter zu bringen.  :Smile:

----------


## willi

Wo hast du das von Maribor her!  So weit ich weiß: frühestens 27.4 nach Wetterlage eher 3. oder 4.5. Die Info hab ich von der Facebookseite.

----------


## noox

Kann eh gut sein, dass sich da was verschiebt. Die Webseite inkl. Facebook und Twitter schweigt sich da ziemlich aus.

----------


## willi

https://www.facebook.com/bikeparkpohorje

Bike Park Pohorje - BIKE GREEN načrt je do 27.4, ampak glede na vremensko napoved se bojimo da bo verjetno komaj 3 ali 4.5...

Microsoft Translate:Es ist geplant, 27.4, aber je nach Wettervorhersage, fürchten wir, es wird wohl  3. oder 4.5

----------


## noox

Danke - hab echt lang recherchiert, aber genau den Kommentar überlesen. Hab den Termin korrigiert.

----------


## **tunefish**

Bikepark Albstadt hatte auch im März schon eröffnet... steht gar nicht in eurer liste. dort war ich heute, war aber ne ziemliche schlammschlacht^^

----------


## noox

> Bikepark Albstadt hatte auch im März schon eröffnet... steht gar nicht in eurer liste. dort war ich heute, war aber ne ziemliche schlammschlacht^^


Danke! Hinzugefügt!

----------


## noox

Auf der Facebook-Seite vom Bikepark in Maribor wurde gerade bestätigt. 27. April - oder eventuell erst 4. Mai.

----------


## noox

Bikepark Hopfgarten Saisonstart:

18.05. - 18.05. A: Bikepark Hopfgarten Saisonstart

Rideable Project Zillertal: Voraussichtlich ebenfalls um die Zeit (am Pfingstwochenende)

----------


## suicidedownhill

Winterberg macht am 27.4. auf, in der Liste steht 1.5.^^

----------


## noox

Danke, das stand vor einer Woche noch nicht auf der Webseite. Stand nur Mai.

----------


## !ns!de

Bikepark Beerfelden (D) hat auch schon seit dem 29.03 offen

Homepage: www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/

----------


## willi

Bikepark Mautern Saisonstart: 4.Mai  :Frown: 




> geplant war der 27.04. - leider müssen wir das opening aufgrund von schlägerungsarbeiten auf den 4. Mai verschieben!

----------


## noox

Jetzt ist es fix: Maribor sperrt kommenden Samstag - 27. April auf.Alle weiteren Saisonstarts:*

Bikepark Saisonstarts 2013:*

*März*
16.03. - 16.03. D: Bikepark Bad Wildbad Saisonstart
23.03. - 23.03. D: Bikepark Albstadt Saisonstart

*April*
12.04. - 12.04. D: Bikepark Todtnau Season Opening
20.04. - 20.04. D: Bikepark Samerberg Opening
26.04. - 26.04. SLO: Bikepark Kranjska Gora Saisonstart
27.04. - 27.04. SLO: Bikepark Maribor Saisoneröffnung (ev. erst Mai)
27.04. - 27.04. D: Bikepark Winterberg Saisonstart
28.04. - 28.04. CZ: Lipno Bikepark Saisonstart

*Mai*
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Geisskopf Bischofsmais Saisoneröffnung
01.05. - 01.05. D: Bikepark Lenggries Saisonstart
04.05. - 04.05. D: Bikepark Hindelang Saisonstart
  04.05. - 04.05. A: Bikepark Mautern Saisonstart
09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Semmering Opening
 09.05. - 12.05. A: Bikepark Leogang Opening
09.05. - 09.05. A: Green Days Pre Season Opening Kirchberg Tirol
10.05. - 10.05. A: Nordkette Singletrail Opening, Innsbruck
17.05. - 17.05. A: Hinterglemm Reitergkogel (Pro-, Blue-Line) Saisonstart
 18.05. - 18.05. A: Bikepark Hopfgarten Saisonstart
25.05. - 25.05. A: Bikepark Planai Schladming Opening
30.05. - 30.05. A: Bikepark Tirol Steinach am Brenner Saisonstart

*Juni*
01.06. - 01.06. CZ: Bikepark Spicak Saisonstart
04.06. - 04.06. A: Bikepark Wagrain Saisonstart
08.06. - 08.06. A: Saalbach Kohlmaisbahn (Milka Line, Panorama Trail) Saisonstart
08.06. - 09.06. I: Mottolino Bikepark Livigno Saisonstart
22.06. - 22.06. A: Saalbach Schattberg (X-Line) Saisonstart

*Juli*
04.07. - 04.07. A: Saalbach Zwölferkogelbahn (Z-Line) Saisonstart

----------


## noox

Bikepark Hindelang: Bahnbetrieb erst ab 4. Mai.

----------


## noox

25.05. - 25.05. A: Feuerkogel Saisonstart

Facebook Event: Saisoneröffnung Feuerkogel
Facebook Seite: Fünfzig Grad Downhill Feuerkogel

----------


## noox

*Bikepark-Planai-Termine:* 

25.05. - 25.05. A: Bikepark Planai Schladming Opening
22.06. - 22.06. A: Shoot in Thrill Bikepark Planai Schladming
13.07. - 14.07. A: Downhill ÖM Schladming
24.08. - 24.08. A: Shoot in Thrill Bikepark Planai, Schladming
28.09. - 28.09. A: 1k descent - Massenstart-Rennen Planai, Schladming

----------


## noox

07.09. -08.09 A/I/CH: 3 Länder Enduro

Facebook: *3 Länder Enduro*

----------


## noox

Die Tiroler Downhill Landesmeisterschaft im Bikepark Tirol Anfang August wurde abgesagt. Nur Rookies Cup wird stattfinden.

----------


## noox

10.08. - 10.08. A: 2. Downhill Rennen Millstatt
https://www.facebook.com/groups/141298182737509/

21.09. - 21.09. A: Lakeside Race Attersee
https://www.facebook.com/events/217604355061069/

----------


## noox

Am kommeden Wochenende findet in Spicak ein Downhill-Rennen des Böhmischen Cups statt. Hab da Infos vom Betreiber bekommen:
(scheinbar gibt es hier keine Fun-Class? Gravity Card gilt auch in Spicak)


Am zweiten Wochenende im August, den 10.-11.8., findet der Böhmische Cup in Abfahrt erstmalig in Špičák statt. Das Rennen in Špičák ist das letzte und zugleich finale Rennen von dem Böhmischen DHI Cup. Gefahren wird die Strecke STRUGGLE, genauso wie beim European Cup. Das Rennen beginnt schon am Freitag mit Besichtigung der Strecke und freiem Training. Die finalen Fahrten starten am Sonntag um 13:00 Uhr.

* Anmeldungen zum Rennen:*
Zum Rennen können sich nur Rennfahrer, einschließlich der ausländischen, mit gültiger Lizenz anmelden - www.poharmtb.cz Online-Anmeldungen bis zum 9.8., 12:00 Uhr, Startgeldzahlung vor Ort: Schüler 150 CZK, sonstige Kategorien 250 CZK
- Anmeldungen vor Ort mit Aufgeld von 50 CZK möglich

*Kategorien*
Männer
Schüler (*2002 - *1997)
Kadetten/ Junioren (*1998 - *1995)
Elite/Pod 23 (*1994 - *1984)
Expert (*1994 - *1984)
Masters I (*1983 - *1974)
Masters II (*1973 - und älter)

Frauen
Frauen 15 und mehr (*1998 – und älter) gemeinsame Kategorie

*Programm*

*Freitag*
09.00 – 12.00 Besichtigung zu Fuß und Streckenabnahme
12.00 - 18.00 Freies Training auf eigene Gefahr

* Samstag*
09:00 – 18.00 Freies Training auf eigene Gefahr
13.00 Besprechung des Veranstalters mit Rennfahrern
15.00 - 18.00 Anmeldung

* Sonntag*
08:00 – 10:00 Freies Training auf eigene Gefahr
10:30 Start Halbfinale
13:00 Start Finale
30 min nach dem Rennen Verkündung der Ergebnisse für alle Kategorien

Für registrierte Rennfahrer Fr - So Preisnachlass auf Fahrkarten
1-tägiger Preisnachlass von 30% Nachlasspreis 329 CZK (Erwachsene)
2-tägiger Preisnachlass von 30% Nachlasspreis 574 CZK (Erwachsene)
3-tägiger Preisnachlass von 35% Nachlasspreis 760 CZK (Erwachsene)

----------


## Sendo

@noox: gibt in spicak sicher ne "allgemeine Herrenklasse". Ist normalerweise wie bei uns die Standardklassen Aufteilung. Allerdings ist die Frage ob man dafür eine Lizenz benötigt oder nicht!?
Wir sind am we vorort....

----------

